# systemic illnesses



## ggparker14 (Dec 19, 2011)

I need to get other's opinions on systemic illnesses? What illnesses are considered systemic illnesses? Also, would other's consider the flu to be a systemic illness?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 19, 2011)

This question was asked and answered in the E/M Forum. Please see https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=65169&highlight=systemic+illnesses for the two replies.

Thanks,


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 19, 2011)

Disease that affects the whole body is systemic


----------

